# The Skinny on SLR A's



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Hoping I can get some clarification:

SLR A's, which come in a cab, don't come with a band - correct?

I know SLR A's which come in dress boxes do have bands but I just want to make sure I understand this correctly.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Wish I could help you.
I've only experience with dress boxes.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

With the exception of Juan Lopez, all cigars in cabs (SLB's) have been banded for the last couple years. Not sure why JL has not changed.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

SLR A's in a cab come with bands since the last few years. (not sure what year).


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

The one in question is from '03


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Big Dawg said:


> The one in question is from '03


pm toddzilla..he would know...its his favorite cigar..


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> pm toddzilla..he would know...its his favorite cigar..


My experience is that the '03 cabs are banded cigars.

It's one of my fav's too, I'm on my second cab from '03


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Also, some retailers EDITED BY XXX


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Also, some retailers EDITED BY XXX


Yeah, but this vendor doesn't.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

When in doubt, ask the vendor. I think they will open to inspect them anyway.
BTW, nice choice on the A's. One of my favs too.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Also, some retailers EDITED BY XXX


yeah, but EDITED BY XXX


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

pistol said:


> yeah, but EDITED BY XXX


correct.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Ive seen 03s without a band, a guy here gave me a couple and said they were for a cab from 03, I trust him


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

03 cabs have bands.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> With the exception of Juan Lopez, all cigars in cabs (SLB's) have been banded for the last couple years. Not sure why JL has not changed.


:tpd: Too right! If you got 'em enjoy 'em!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pistol said:


> yeah, but EDITED BY XXX


Talking about shipping practices is not cool guys


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Talking about shipping practices is not cool guys


Thanx buddy, got it from here


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

The '03 cab of SLR-A's that I bought from a reliable vendor did NOT have bands on the cigars. I have a picture of this cab I bought in my picture "gallery". I've also seen pictures from Mo's stash and he has a pic of a cab of SLR double coronas I believe, and they do _not_ have bands. I don't know what year these are though. Dress boxes (I believe) do have bands with this line. I'm sure someone more experienced could chime in. This is the only cigar I've purchased from SLR so...:2


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> 03 cabs have bands.


There ya go.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I've had zero luck with SLR A's. Everyone raves about them, so I say ok I'll give them another shot, then I am disappointed again. Either the draw is to tight, the taste is off or it won't stay lit. Really pisses me off. :c


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a 50 cab of SLR Regios 03 and there unbanded


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

RedBaron said:


> I've had zero luck with SLR A's. Everyone raves about them, so I say ok I'll give them another shot, then I am disappointed again. Either the draw is to tight, the taste is off or it won't stay lit. Really pisses me off. :c


i feel the same way about the mag46.



carbonbased_al said:


> Talking about shipping practices is not cool guys


then why does everyone post photos of boxes "fresh off the truck" sitting on their kitchen table - doesn't that show the same thing?


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

burninator said:


> There ya go.


Not so fast my friend 

The stick in question came from someone who bought these from a vendor that has a good reputation. However, I just wanted to make sure since I've only seen these banded (but those all came in dress boxes).

Based on my continued research, the tentative theory that I have at this point is that in the past they have not come with bands (i.e. '03 and earlier) and perhaps in more recent years they are coming with bands. At least there are two or three other guys in this thread who have received '03 cabs w/o bands as well. Kind of surprising there is so much disagreement on this topic. At any rate - thanks guys!


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I've had zero luck with SLR A's. Everyone raves about them, so I say ok I'll give them another shot, then I am disappointed again. Either the draw is to tight, the taste is off or it won't stay lit. Really pisses me off. :c


Well, I'm smoking the stick that was responsible for this thread right now, although I was planning on giving it more time in my humi. However, I just couldn't wait any longer - two days was enough! 

I must say that for my first SLR A it is quite tasty and I can see why so many guys like these! Nice easy draw, great flavor and a medium bodied profile. Very good indeed!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if they were in cabs, they came without bands until early/mid '04 - or that's how it should have been.

goat locker should be correct in post #3.


GOAT LOCKER said:


> With the exception of Juan Lopez, all cigars in cabs (SLB's) have been banded for the last couple years. Not sure why JL has not changed.


so, to answer your question. if you have an SLR series A from a cab dated in '03, it should NOT have a band.

my box of slr pc's from 03 was the best box/cab i ever owned, i miss them.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yum


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

IHT said:


> if they were in cabs, they came without bands until early/mid '04 - or that's how it should have been.
> 
> goat locker should be correct in post #3.
> 
> ...


Outstanding - thanks IHT! This also confirms my theory.

I just finished that SLR A and I wish I had another!! I nubbed it so far down that my wife just laughed at me when she saw it. I burned my damn lip trying to get every last smoke out of it!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I love the SLR A's!!! Now you make me want to smoke one!


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

IHT said:


> if they were in cabs, they came without bands until early/mid '04 - or that's how it should have been.
> 
> goat locker should be correct in post #3.
> 
> ...


Did the petit SLR ever come in a cab of 50?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

OpusXtasy said:


> Did the petit SLR ever come in a cab of 50?


if you mean petit corona, then, YES, and they were fuggin awesome. impossible to find now, at least i can't find 'em. maybe someone with super-sweet connections can find a cab.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I should have came home before opening my big mouth. I stand corrected. 03 cabs of SLR As *do not* have bands, as if you needed any more clarification after one Mr. Tep spoke.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

No problem - thanks for the clarification, Todd.


----------

